# Broadband in Malaga area



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

My mother in law has a small apartment near Torre del Mar. She uses the property approx 6 times a year and would like to have broadband when she is out here.
I seem to remember that at one time you could have a contract with a provider who would only charge you when the property was occupied, not sure if such a contract is still available?
If not does anyone know the most economical/ reliable provider (not Movistar), would want landline as well as broadband.

Rgds

nickb1


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a company called Broadband 4 Spain (BB4S) and I believe they cover Torre del mar. You first have to sign up for 6 months but after that you can have the service shut down until you need it again. Worth having a look at them...


----------



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Many thanks for the info, will contact them.

nickb1


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

If you get no joy with BB4S, you could try FOBOS as an alternative.

Initially, we planned to go with BB4S but they couldn't get line of site for a signal, so we went with FOBOS, which has been fine. Like BB4S, they let you pay as you go but you do have to pay for a minimum of 6 months per year.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Line of sight for a signal is often an issue here - those nasty mountains and hills keep getting in the way, not to mention other people's houses!! Joking aside, someone will be able to see you so don't panic!!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

thrax said:


> Line of sight for a signal is often an issue here - those nasty mountains and hills keep getting in the way, not to mention other people's houses!! Joking aside, someone will be able to see you so don't panic!!


It was houses blocking the line of sight that did for us with BB4S. Even FOBOS was touch and go. A lot of leaning and squinting with a Mk 1 eyeball, before deciding it would work.

As you say, someone will see. One house that's lower in the village has a borrowed what looks like a pole vaulters equipment and has their antenna on that! I suppose if someone builds up in front of them, a new raiding party will have to go out.


----------



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice

nickb1


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

The slow walkers said:


> If you get no joy with BB4S, you could try FOBOS as an alternative.
> 
> Initially, we planned to go with BB4S but they couldn't get line of site for a signal, so we went with FOBOS, which has been fine. Like BB4S, they let you pay as you go but you do have to pay for a minimum of 6 months per year.


Hi. I'm looking for stop/start service near Alcaucín. I can find the reference to BB4S, but I can't find a website for FOBOS. Do you have a website address, please?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.fobostelecom.com/&prev=search


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Is it common in Spain to have wireless rather than hard wired connections? I would have thought that would make for flakey connectivity in poor weather.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

bob_bob said:


> https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.fobostelecom.com/&prev=search


Update:

I have had only one response from 3 enquiries. It was a detailed reply from BB4S.

Nothing fro FOBOS or Y-Internet » WiMax WiFi yet

Thanks. I'm still looking.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

As a quick follow up. We now have broadband here in Alcaucín. From BB4S. We found the sales follow-up, the installation and the service good. It is now 4 weeks and we are very satisfied. It is predominently an English company but I was told they also have Spanish customers. We had to have a 1.5 metre pole to bring us in line of sight with the transmission antenna, but the installation engineer was professional, polite and efficient. We also bought the MAG250 IPTV box and have free internet TV showing UK programs. My phone tells me we are consistently getting around 9MBS download and 1-2 MBS upload with unlimited download.
Thanks for all your help...


----------

